# INDY Cars --- Show Us



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

thanx
Larry, Mike, Piz


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here you go. I picked up a few more Indy bodies as race prizes at the National Sportsman Championship (thank you 9 Fingers Hobbies!) so I will do more of these over the summer.


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)




----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

A few I did in the past are here.

https://corriemotors.wordpress.com/indy/

Have to scrounge up the photos from the Indy Mail-in race a few years back.

I am currently working on Grand Prix/Formula 1 cars from early 60's

Roger Corrie


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Indy cars Show me*

Partick Racing #20 of Emerson Fittipaldi on Mega G 1.7 chassis. Great looking resin body by Fastlap (Gary Fast) The body will be one of the prizes donated to the upcoming American Cancer Benefit race held by Brownie374 in June. Go Daddy and Team Ganassi Indy winners


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Indy*

Here's my herd of open wheel racers.G3's G3R's MG's & SG+'s


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Indy*

Another!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

RiderZ said:


> Here's my herd of open wheel racers.G3's G3R's MG's & SG+'s


very nice!

Any chance to ZOOM out and show more of Track?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here are some from the HOCOC 2014 Blast race.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*#12 Penske*

? Will Power 2009 ?
My camera work does not do this car justice


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Indy cars Show me*

Resin Lola bodies for the Mega G 1.7 by Fastlap. Little Al Valvoline and Kool Green hand painted and detailed by Gary Fast. Fittipaldi #20 on Fastlap Lola body detailed by Super G Man. These three will be prizes in Brownie374's American Cancer Society benefit race coming up next month.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone who wins one of those fine Indy`s will be very pleased! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those are kool looking cars!!! RM


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Scott Brayton Amway car.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Indy cars Show me*

Beautiful "spin and win" Danny Sullivan Miller American Indy Winner. Car was made from a resin Lola body produced by Fastlap and detailed by our friend Michael (JISP) from down under. Modeling contest winner on another board!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats and well deserved...all the little details really make a/the difference in a show winner!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Some of the work those fellas did are just amazing, especially for HO scale. Makes my painting hand shake just thinking about it.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

A few more Indy's to enjoy. All are _"FastBodies"_ resin for the Mega-G 1.7" chassis.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Can you tell I'm a fan of Mario!!!


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Cwbam, awesome collection by some very talented guys. It’s a small point but I like seeing the Mobil Pegasus in a livery. Very rarely see it around now.

Phwaaaaw..... punters around here are far too humble! Time to let an obnoxious Aussie call it as he sees it! Fastlap, what you fail to mention is that the cars you posted are hand painted. Check ‘em out guys! Raise yer hand if you can do that with a brush..... notice my hands are firmly down and in my pockets. If my brushes spy me coming with anything other than water or MicroSet/Sol they run screaming. I’ve seen enough close up & personal shots of your work to call it some of the finest around. Sweeet cars.... they’d put a smile on Mario’s face I’m sure.

SGM, your open wheelers are in a class of their own. Your attention to the most minute of details, correct colours and accuracy of livery is what put them there. Tough gig! I’m glad to say that seeing your amazing work first hand forced me to rethink my entire approach to repaints. I thank you for it.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Michael, I humbly Thank You for your kind words. 

I think we can all agree, that with the current supply of 1/64th decals from Pattos and Indycals, we modelers have a much easier time creating these little jems. I can post some of my hand-painted cars from the '80's if you want to see some ugly work.....:lol: I'll take some photos tonight of the MAC Tool cars I did in the late 80's and recently. They are night and day different as far as the quality of the livery.

.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Fastlap, Those are some awesome Indy type cars! If I didn`t have 10 thumbs I too might be able to do that!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm with Vickers83 and give your work 10 thumbs up!!!

Tom


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*evolution of my Indy Cars*

Here is a short evolution of my Indy Cars. I went from hacking hard bodies around the Tyco Pan chassis. Then I moved on to using the LifeLike M-chassis with the low side magnets. Here is a photo of the MAC Tools car. Except for a few sponsor decals, this is almost entirely hand-painted.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Then I started to modify the LL M-Chassis by extending the front of the chassis with brass flat stock. I made a jig so I could make the same front axle extension over and over. Here is a photo of the Castrol AAR Eagle. This body is a Reynard that is vacuformed from Evergreen .030" white styrene. The unique thing about this car is the Castrol logos are decals I robbed from 1/43 IMSA GTP sheet. The 98, Toyota are individual letters that I spent time lining up as one logo. The nose is hand painted with a brush. I very SMALL brush....lol.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

When the AFX Mega-G 1.7" came out, I was in as close to HO Indy car heaven as possible. I would have made small changes, but this was, and is, the best chassis to date to model Indy cars around. Here are three cars. Two of my FastBodies '89 Lola's (Miller and MAC Tools), and one of the 2010 Dallara's I was modeling a few years ago. (Verizon)


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Here is a photo of the two MAC Tools cars I have modeled over the years. The #21 is a SWB LL M-chassis made around '90 or so, and the #15 is one of my current '89 Lola resin which I modeled about a month ago. As you can tell, the #21 is 95% hand painted, and the #15 is mostly decals over a two-tone paint scheme.

enjoy!!!!!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome cars Fastlap, You`ve got really steady hands! I had to look real hard to see which one of the Mac tools cars was the hand deco job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Ha, my current work looks a lot like your first ones! Have not tried anything as complex as the Indy cars. Keep up the great work Gary.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

WOW!!!

Tom


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*So you want to see Indycars*

So you want to see Indy cars? Here are some I have modeled over the years. Some are clear plastic vacuformed, some white styrene vacufomed, and the rest are my evolution of resin bodies. I can say for a FACT that each one of these are of my own creation, whether vacuformed or resin. Still have all the vacuform bucks to this day (Don't ask me why I saved them). If you like any particular one, I'll take photos of it. Just let me know.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Will only let me upload five phoos at a time. Here is the last couple rows.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Indy cars Show me*

Those are some awesome cars! Looks almost like a WOO 4 wide salute to the crowd only with Indy cars. Great work Gary!


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW love those Indy cars,I live in Indiana wish I knew a track somewhere close or around Indiana that ran a class of these. awesome bodies,I would like to maybe get a couple of these.if anyne on here knows where they race Indy car class around or in indiana,please post on here


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Indy Cars*

Scottman


Go race at the American Cancer Society benefit race being held this weekend at Brownie374's place. The race is in Portage, IN. There are 4 of these type of Indy cars Including 2 by Fastlap that are prizes for the competitors. Good way to get some of these.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well i would like to know where they are racing these Mega G cars with indy car bodies,Imean I can buy a mega G chassis and get a body from fastlap right?,I want to know of anybody around indiana or ohi area racing these in a class.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Indy Cars*

You can get several different types of open wheel bodies for the MG 1.7 from Fastlap. Send him a PM for more info. If you go to the race they will have loaner T-jets to race. I believe the Indy cars are raffle prizes not for the race winners. There are groups that race MG open wheel cars around but I'm not from your area so I don't know who they are and I'm not sure they would be racing these resin bodies. You can see the cars that are prizes on the Events thread on HT for the 6th annual American Cancer Society race. Brownie374 will probably know the racers in the area also since he is one of them.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Back in 2006 I had an Indy mail-in race and a concourse contest. Here is look back at some good looking Indy's. One entrants Tom O'Riley is no longer with us.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

More entrants


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW, those are all really nice renditions.
especially like the "sidecar" Hurst Special.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

This is a fun project. I am not quite ready to produce this body, as I have to design the front wing area, and raise the windscreen profile. This is my first mock-up to test fit the decals.

"FastBodies" PC-9b (PC = Penske Car)


----------

